# Urgent advice needed please! Bank statement



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi all, 

I was at the bank this morning to submit cheque payment for May salary and to make sure that I will get a stamped letter from them as I won't be able to get the original bank statement in time before I travel on Friday. To my surprise the manager said to me that they cannot stamp the online banking statement and they cannot give this in writing to say its their policy. 

I am really screwed now as I don't think I'll be able to apply!!!

Any suggestion please?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

I wish I could suggest something. What is the matter with these people???? 

My fiance has been trying to get payslips for 4 months, still nothing. He's been trying to get copies of his divorce papers..."they're being processed"......for 3 freaking months???? Come on!!

People won't help, they barely answer the phones, they just basically say "gee, it sucks to be you" and turn their back on you.

I'm sorry, but if this is how customer service is done in the UK, I'm not quite as excited to be going there as I thought. It's *your* freaking government requiring these items in a specific format.....we're not doing it for kicks, so get over yourselves and start COOPERATING!!!

I don't know if it helps any to know you aren't alone, but good luck.
Laurel


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

My husband requested online bank statement from the bank in UK and requested for the stamp on the print out, the bank was okie and they said they ONLY do it for visa application.


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

Sofyane said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I was at the bank this morning to submit cheque payment for May salary and to make sure that I will get a stamped letter from them as I won't be able to get the original bank statement in time before I travel on Friday. To my surprise the manager said to me that they cannot stamp the online banking statement and they cannot give this in writing to say its their policy.
> 
> ...


which bank?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Before anyone starts ranting and raving about government rules and unco-operative banks, just stop to think while the rule is there. If they allowed any downloaded 'statement', a fraudster could easily fake one giving the impression they meet the financial requirement when they don't. And a bank doesn't want to endorse something downloaded from the net when they haven't had the chance to verify its authenticity, which takes time and effort. 

For the OP, I suggest you ask the bank again, showing the UKBA rules and stressing how important it is to get a stamp in order to bring your partner to UK. If they still wouldn't budge, attach a note explaining while the latest statement has no stamp on it and if they require an original, it can later be supplied. Meanwhile get a relative to send on your missing statement.

Isn't it possible to apply without the latest pay slip and statement, while still keeping to the 28-day rule?


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

What about having the most recent transactions printed at the actual branch then stamped?


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*No problem with fighting fraud*



Joppa said:


> Before anyone starts ranting and raving about government rules and unco-operative banks, just stop to think while the rule is there. If they allowed any downloaded 'statement', a fraudster could easily fake one giving the impression they meet the financial requirement when they don't. And a bank doesn't want to endorse something downloaded from the net when they haven't had the chance to verify its authenticity, which takes time and effort.


I totally understand why they are so careful, and I don't have a problem with any of that. My frustration and anger is with the people who work in these offices and banks, who could very easily meet the requirements on paperwork THEY print out, but just won't. Or, they just don't bother to follow through on what they say they will do. There doesn't seem to be any recourse or common sense to any of the procedures in the local offices. They don't seem to care that their "company policy" or just darn plain laziness is affecting a family's life. 

It is to the point where our wedding may have to be postponed indefinitely, causing us a huge financial loss, embarrassment and, not to mention, stress on the relationship. And we didn't wait until the last minute - we've been working on this since February!!! 

The deadline for decisions on cancellations, etc. is July 8th. Not very happy about it. If anyone has any suggestions, I'd be happy to listen. I just can't think of anything more we can do. 

Laurel

(Sorry for intruding on this thread...... )


----------



## nkb535 (Apr 27, 2012)

To the OP, you might want to try another branch. We had a similar experience with my husband's US bank. The first branch we went to wouldn't stamp or sign the statements, even if they printed them out themselves, and despite the fact that he explained why he needed them stamped and why it was so important. But, the second branch we went to was perfectly happy to stamp and sign our printouts and also provide a letter confirming their authenticity. It just takes patience and persistence sometimes.

But Joppa is right; these rules are the way they are for a reason, and the burden is on the applicant to prove that he/she meets the criteria. And while I 100% agree that getting all of the official documents is a pain in the neck (for example, we had a 2 week back and forth with our letting company in Scotland to get me an original copy of the lease), I never felt that any of the required documentation is unreasonable or unobtainable.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone, sorry I couldn't reply earlier as I was busy trying to look for alternative solution. 

Unfortunately the post system is not like the one we have here so sending documents can take maybe 3 weeks to reach there and for this reason only I have to fly over just to take the ducuments.

When I asked the manager this morning I have explained to him what I am going through and what will happen if I don't have this paper ready on time but to my surprise his answer was sorry we cannot do such a thing in a cold blood!!!! It was like someone through me from a cliff and I nearly dropped on the floor. I have even asked him if he can write this on letter or at least give me the bank policy where it says this so I can included with my application. But to my surprise again his answer was sorry this does not have to be in writing as it is internal procedure within the bank.

I have been with HSBC for more than 7 years and I've never went overdraft nor took a loan and in fact I even did not accept the interest as it is against my belief. So to treat the client in this kind of just saying "sorry" was like encouraging us to go elsewhere. 

Anyhow, they spoiled my looking forward to going there and be with my wife when she applies as I don't know if I'll be able to get this done. Which mean spending the next few months in fears until I hear back from UKBA.

Thanks everyone for trying to help and for offering the support.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

The thing that I don't understand is what will do them if they stamp the online one. I mean it's them who will print it out and it's their own bank!!!

I don't have any problem with what they ask for but for me to meet the 28 days rules I have to do like this. 

I might try another branch as of your suggestion and I hope they can do something


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Use something like FedEx or UPS to send the missing statement.
UKBA do say that they have discretion to overlook one statement not in the correct format out of a series, so you still have a chance.
If they want the original, you will be able to send it to them in due course.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Joppa said:


> Use something like FedEx or UPS to send the missing statement.
> UKBA do say that they have discretion to overlook one statement not in the correct format out of a series, so you still have a chance.
> If they want the original, you will be able to send it to them in due course.


To be honest Joppa I don't trust how they will handle the delivery there as they are not so reliable like in Europe. 

And we are planning to submit the paper begenning of next week so no time to wait really. 

I'll just try my luck with another branch of HSBC as one member suggested and see.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Water Dragon said:


> I wish I could suggest something. What is the matter with these people????
> 
> My fiance has been trying to get payslips for 4 months, still nothing. He's been trying to get copies of his divorce papers..."they're being processed"......for 3 freaking months???? Come on!!
> 
> ...



Thank you very much Laurel.

I know what you mean and seriously, I mean what will they lose in doing so.

Anyway I hope they can sort something out for me


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

Aries00 said:


> My husband requested online bank statement from the bank in UK and requested for the stamp on the print out, the bank was okie and they said they ONLY do it for visa application.


Aries, which bank is your husband with if you don't mind me asking?

Thanks


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

OrganisedChaos said:


> What about having the most recent transactions printed at the actual branch then stamped?


That's what I have asked for in the first place and their reply was: sorry we cannot do this!!!

Asked them can you write this on a letter to show UKBA of your policy and they said: no we cannot!!!!

Asked to show where it says this in your policy and their reply was: sorry this is our internal policy and it's not written anywhere😡😡😡


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

nkb535 said:


> To the OP, you might want to try another branch. We had a similar experience with my husband's US bank. The first branch we went to wouldn't stamp or sign the statements, even if they printed them out themselves, and despite the fact that he explained why he needed them stamped and why it was so important. But, the second branch we went to was perfectly happy to stamp and sign our printouts and also provide a letter confirming their authenticity. It just takes patience and persistence sometimes.
> 
> But Joppa is right; these rules are the way they are for a reason, and the burden is on the applicant to prove that he/she meets the criteria. And while I 100% agree that getting all of the official documents is a pain in the neck (for example, we had a 2 week back and forth with our letting company in Scotland to get me an original copy of the lease), I never felt that any of the required documentation is unreasonable or unobtainable.




Thank you very much for the advice. I'll do this on Monday and hopefully it was just a bad day today and no luck.


----------



## OrganisedChaos (Mar 26, 2013)

Wow. Think I will seek out an accommodating branch from now! I get paid weekly


----------



## Water Dragon (Jun 28, 2011)

*Keeping fingers crossed for you*



Sofyane said:


> Thank you very much Laurel.
> 
> I know what you mean and seriously, I mean what will they lose in doing so.
> 
> Anyway I hope they can sort something out for me


I sure do hope you manage to find a sympathetic employee. You would think you were asking for the keys to the country! 

I'm so frustrated and upset that I'm no longer talking about this with my fiance. I can't handle it any more so I told him only to let me know when/if he gets papers IN his hands in the necessary format we need. Otherwise, I'm done fussing about it. It doesn't help and only strains our relationship. I'm also putting all further wedding preparations on the back burner and on hold. This is especially sad, for a time that should be so happy and exciting. Today a coworker offered us a photography package worth $1050 for only $400 because she found out how much I wanted a photographer and couldn't afford one. I'm afraid to enter into a contract with her. 

I'm very glad you have only the one issue....and am sending HUGE thoughts of success for you in getting what you need. This really ISN'T rocket science. 

Looking forward to your updates and the day you and your wife are together.
Laurel


----------



## wannabe-uk (May 6, 2013)

Wow, this is amazing that the bank will just flat out refuse to print out statements and stamp, sign them. Also not to write a letter stating why.

Hope Lloyds isn't this callous!


----------



## RyanP (Jul 24, 2012)

Sofyane said:


> Thank you very much Laurel.
> 
> I know what you mean and seriously, I mean what will they lose in doing so.
> 
> Anyway I hope they can sort something out for me


Do they not even provide a "mini statement"? This is what I got from Santander. While I understand their position, but they can also use their eyes to verify every single detail (on an online statement) against the actual account on their system. Apparently, they are not allowed to do that though.

Anyway, I read about a couple of people with similar problems who used social media (or a suitable letter) to their advantage to get what they wanted. Just do your best to make them understand the situation.


----------



## mariaah (May 30, 2013)

I got my bank statement stamped from Lloyds tsb archway branch without any problem. It just depends on the particular branch. Sometimes the staff is really helpful. Hope it helps.


----------



## perfectisboring (Feb 9, 2013)

I tried to get my statements stamped, and when I told me solicitor that they couldn't do it, he said they actually can. 

He told me that someone was declined their visa because their statements weren't stamped. When they went to tell the bank that's why they were refused, they offered to stamp them. So, it seems like they'd "rather not" as opposed to "can't". 

Ask a manager for written confirmation that they absolutely cannot stamp statements, and tell them it is vital for your visa application.


----------



## 0sman (May 4, 2013)

Depends on the branch really, I wanted original bank statements for march and the stupid idiotic lady (or B****) to be specific just out right refused to post them and said "no, you're statements arrive every 3 months, so you have to wait 'till april 1st" so I told her how much of a stupid, irritating, dimwitted cow she was being and also she was delaying my wife's visa application by a whole month but she wasn't budging so I asked for the head office number and she said "they don't have any contact details" LOL so at this point I knew 100% she was a lying cow that was on some kind of periodic hissy fit, so I just stormed out before I did something i regret.

Anyways, on a lighter note, I called Lloyds TSB customer service and the guy on the phone said he can send me original bank statements no problem and said he apologized on behalf of the company as the lady at the bank was going against policy and clearly did not know what she was doing.


----------



## abidabzhussain (Jan 24, 2013)

i applied for spouse visa and the last statement had to be ordered online .... because otherwise the corresponding payslip and bank statement would not be 28 days old .. as payslip is issued end of one month and its statement comes by the end of next month...

i was sent a colored cover letter on company headed letter by barclays along with 2 pages of statement ( black and white ) but it was not same format as downloaded from online account..


as ukba wesbite states anything coming along with a cover letter is accepted , hence i sent that...

and i sent a note explaining , how my 5 statements are original and i couldnt wait for the last one cz of 28 days policy and had to order one by phone ...


----------



## sghughes42 (May 27, 2013)

I'd definitely say try another branch. Sometimes the staff just don't seem to have a clue. Not relevant to visa applications but my Dad is stuck in hospital at the moment. My parents don't have a joint back account so at the moment my mother is having to manage with just her pension and savings.

There is a system where the account holder can give authority to someone else to draw from their account. I can't remember the exact details, but she'd looked it up online and found all the info she needed. The branch she went to flat out refused that this was possible even when shown stuff printed off their own website. Tried another branch, they couldn't be more helpful and said they had no idea what the original branch was playing at.


----------



## Sofyane (Mar 8, 2013)

hi all,

just to let you now and to warn those who does not know this. Unfortunately HSBC does not stamp online statement anymore and this has been confirmed by many managers/customer service over the phone. 

they were all helpful/understanding over the phone and what I had to do was to wait until my salary hit the account and then order it over the phone and they will do their best for it to arrive on time. I ordered it on Tuesday and emailed the branch manger (even though he is on holiday) to confirm if it has arrived today or not as it is not possible for me to go there today. they rang me and he himself confirmed that it has arrived this afternoon.

I will go and pick it up tomorrow but just for those who are using HSBC be aware that HSBC do not stamp or give any letter to say that the online statement is genuine.

thank you all for your advices.

Kind regards,

Sofyane


----------



## Aries00 (Apr 17, 2013)

Sofyane said:


> Aries, which bank is your husband with if you don't mind me asking?
> 
> Thanks


sorry for the last reply, it's Barclay..They will do a print out from the branch and stamp on it.


----------

